# Shed Dogs in or near Youngstown,Ohio?



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Does anybody know of any of these dogs in the area?


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

Not sure about the dogs in that area but I'm pretty shure all dog shed, usually October and April. Can make a mess if indoors at that time ... please elaborate, what is a shed dog?


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

He's looking for a dog that is very efficient in finding she'd antlers either trained or naturally finds them....


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Any dog can be trained, but I&#8217;m guessing he&#8217;s looking for one already trained, or at least started.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Training my lab, need to find some, no luck yet

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

